# Help Needed Looking for Toy Poodle



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Try the 'Poodles Online.com' website. They also require that all breeders health test...........Good luck, and do let us know when you find the puppy of your dreams!


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, MollyMuiMa. I check the PoodleOnline site everyday.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you could try farthing poodles (she does mostly black, but also has some browns) in eatonville wa. please note i cannot vouch for her personally. i just stumbled across her website a few years ago. it looked respectable and she does show, but i don't know about testing.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

PuppyDream said:


> ... 3. I found one local toy poodle breeder who is planning a litter soon. But I feel uncomfortable with her answers to a couple of my questions. She sent me a picture of the parents to be. I noticed the skin on one dog has some lumps and asked her. She said there was no skin condition - she just did a poor shaving job. When I asked for genetic test numbers, she was unwilling to share. Below are the Q&A. What do you think?
> 
> [me] What is the skin condition on the poodle in the last picture? What types of health testing have you done for the parents?
> [Breeder] There is no skin condition. I just didn’t shaved his leg very good, and what you see is hair.
> ...


*Run!!!*


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

What state do you live in and which ones would be willing to travel to? Folks here can give you names of specific breeders in nearly all the states with good reputations in your area. 

I spent months looking all over the East Coast before discovering a good breeder who does testing and shows only an hour drive away. I was able to visit, see the parents, put down a deposit, and pick up my puppy 3 weeks later when she was old enough to go home.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Patk. I have a good impression with Farthing Poodles and have contacted them. But they only have black toys.

Thanks, Vita. I think I should run too. But her previous litter looks so cute so I hesitate a bit.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i checked farthing's website just before posting and it said there was a brown toy in her nursery. did not say if boy or girl, so i am assuming male.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would happily take any color from Farthing if it were available, if I was looking for a toy. Same with Clarion.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

I live in Seattle, Washington. I would be willing to travel to Oregon, BC (Canada), Alberta (Canada), California, Montana, Idaho, Nevada in the decreasing order of preference.

However, if it is an ideal pup (6-12 months old) and already potty trained, I would be willing to travel to any state to pick her up.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Patk and Zooeysmom. The brown toy poodle at Farthing's Nursery page looks so dark that it looks like black to me. Both of my girls do not want black or very dark brown pup because they said they love the poodle's eyes and would like to see the contrast between the hair and the eyes. I think medium brown would be OK with them.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Patk and Zooeysmom. The brown toy poodle at Farthing's Nursery page looks so dark that it looks like black to me. Both of my girls do not want black or very dark brown pup because they said they love the poodle's eyes and would like to see the contrast between the hair and the eyes. I think medium brown would be OK with them.


I would reach out to Clarion. I've had excellent interactions with her and she is so nice and helpful! If I hadn't found my sweet little girl (who is a bit older and fit the timeframe we wanted our second dog better), I would absolutely have gotten my next dog from Ann at Clarion. Top notch!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Patk and Zooeysmom. The brown toy poodle at Farthing's Nursery page looks so dark that it looks like black to me. Both of my girls do not want black or very dark brown pup because they said they love the poodle's eyes and would like to see the contrast between the hair and the eyes. I think medium brown would be OK with them.



i also thought it was black when i first saw it. however, the breeder says brown and what shade of brown it will eventually be is possibly open to question. when you contact breeders, ask if they know someone else with a dog that might fit your needs. that's how i found my first dog - a lowchen - through the breed club secretary. i suspect the better breeders tend to help each other out. good luck.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Patk and Zooeysmom. The brown toy poodle at Farthing's Nursery page looks so dark that it looks like black to me. Both of my girls do not want black or very dark brown pup because they said they love the poodle's eyes and would like to see the contrast between the hair and the eyes. I think medium brown would be OK with them.


I totally get having color preferences. Black was last on my list but when we met then Poodle B now Neo, his sweetness made me forget his color. There's no trouble seeing their eyes when you're face to face  Now, across the room, yep, that's difficult lol. Try not to rule out hard-enough-to-find pups on the basis of color, if you can help it.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

PuppyDream said:


> I live in Seattle, Washington. I would be willing to travel to Oregon, BC (Canada), Alberta (Canada), California, Montana, Idaho, Nevada in the decreasing order of preference.
> 
> However, if it is an ideal pup (6-12 months old) and already potty trained, I would be willing to travel to any state to pick her up.


These are breeders who have beautiful pups and good reputations.

Try contacting:

Jim Wagoner, Washington state
http://kandylandpoodles.wixsite.com/kandylandpoodleshome

Koehl's Toy Poodles, Lisa Newsom, Texas
Might still have a white male pup
https://www.facebook.com/koehlstoypoodles/


NaDal's Toy Poodles, Natina Martin
Saskatoon, Canada
Just posted an available white male pup
https://www.facebook.com/NaDalPoodles/


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I talked to Lisa Newsom recently and she had a light apricot boy.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks Rose n Poos. I'm afraid non-Black is a hard requirement  My kids actually wanted white/cream. But they have compromised to include all colors but black.

Thanks Vita, TammyW. the two boys from your links look absolutely adorable. But we are looking for a girl. I'll contact Koehl's and Nadal's. I've already talked to Jin from Kandyland's but it did not work out.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i just remembered gail zamora in grass valley ca. her website is poodletoy dot com. her site currently includes some apricot female pups. she is a large scale breeder, which some people do not like. she has a link to an article in poodle review mag on her front page. she does not ship, so you would have to travel to meet her and her dogs, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Patk. I'll reach out to Gail. I'm still up at this hour searching for poodles. It's great that I have extra eyes helping me out.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

If we didn’t get her, I would have told you about our little brown girl we will soon be picking up in Tennessee. Maybe reach out to Barbara at Dbara Poodles to see if she will have any others coming available soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending you a PM about a couple of the mentioned breeders.


----------



## IdahoLiving (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in Idaho and had the hardest time finding a Toy. I ended up with an older puppy (eight months old) from a breeder 20 minutes away. She is no longer breeding or I would recommend her. I am very happy with my little guy almost five years later.

I spent a lot of time talking to the lady at Clarion in California and was impressed. And I talked with the lady from Farthing, too, and was also impressed. 

I know a local to me breeder of Mini Poodles, who I would recommend in a heartbeat. She has some lovely dogs, and is successful in the show and performance ring them. I am very tempted to get a puppy from her and start showing again.
Sheilah


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

tammyw said:


> If we didn’t get her, I would have told you about our little brown girl we will soon be picking up in Tennessee. Maybe reach out to Barbara at Dbara Poodles to see if she will have any others coming available soon.


Thanks, Tammyw. It's called fate. I'm looking for our fated pup; and will reach out to Dbara.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita said:


> *Run!!!*



*Yes run very fast! * 



How does it help you to not know about health testing until after you bring a pup home and decide you love it no matter what? Some breeders are simply not techno wizards, but that doesn't mean they can't tell you those numbers or provide the results. Not wanting to cough up that information until after the sale is one of the worst red flags to me.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> *Yes run very fast! *
> 
> 
> 
> How does it help you to not know about health testing until after you bring a pup home and decide you love it no matter what? Some breeders are simply not techno wizards, but that doesn't mean they can't tell you those numbers or provide the results. Not wanting to cough up that information until after the sale is one of the worst red flags to me.


Thanks, Lily. Yes, I'm running away...but I don't know where to run to yet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Lily. Yes, I'm running away...but I don't know where to run to yet.



You will find it!!! I hope your search yields fruit soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

PuppyDream said:


> We are looking for a female toy poodle. Prefer large or oversized toy, lighter colors (no black). Puppy or young adult OK. I have not had much luck and need your help with the following:
> 
> 1. https://www.facebook.com/groups/477233365657056/
> Litters from Health Tested Poodles (facebook) is recommended by many PF members.
> But this group is closed and I could not join. If any PF member has access to this group, and happen to see any good toy or small mini poodle posted, would you let me know?



It took a while for me to join because the main admin was ill when I joined up last September, you might want check in/try again now that it is post holidays.


I had a few non-negotiable requirements when I was looking for a older puppy/adult. They had to be easy keepers, over 4 pounds. I truly wanted a brown female older puppy/adult toy, what ended up with was an 18 1/2 week old four pound white male toy male. After 6 female poodles I had my first male, a show prospect that just grew too tall. Leonard is amazing and doesn't do all the male things I hated and kept me with girls. He doesn't hike his leg ( he did briefly but I trained him out of it), doesn't hump nor doesn't he show lipstick (his penis). I got my referral to Rodell's toys from Catherine, I originally spoke to Rod Connors in October regarding a pair of tiny females, which I passed on for being way too small. When Leonard became available in mid December I figured why not go meet the little guy, his parents were completely health tested his Daddy a Grand Champion and Mother a Champion. 

I have no regrets and am grateful for the help I got here finding my boy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You’ve gotten lots of exceptional leads. All the best in the quest The really good breeders, may have wait lists, but don’t let that deter you. If your family wants a white/cream female, I know you can find one. You just have to be patient or lucky. Remind your girls the litters are small and most people seem to prefer females. &#55356;&#57152;


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

twyla said:


> It took a while for me to join because the main admin was ill when I joined up last September, you might want check in/try again now that it is post holidays.


Thanks, Twyla. I'll keep checking.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> You’ve gotten lots of exceptional leads. All the best in the quest The really good breeders, may have wait lists, but don’t let that deter you. If your family wants a white/cream female, I know you can find one. You just have to be patient or lucky. Remind your girls the litters are small and most people seem to prefer females. ��


Thanks, Jfmst. My kids would be happy with quite a few color options besides their favorite white/cream - such as apricot, silver, beige, medium brown, red. So hopefully we will fine our pup soon.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I say keep a open mind on gender as well. I wanted a white or cream girl. I end up with a red boy (my husband’s pick) and won’t change a thing. My kids just wanted a dog.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Lily. Yes, I'm running away...but I don't know where to run to yet.


Haha I'm actually kinda curious what kind of excuses this breeder will use to justify NOT giving out the testing info until a buyer has bought. Call it a morbid curiosity 

Kevin


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

kchen95 said:


> Haha I'm actually kinda curious what kind of excuses this breeder will use to justify NOT giving out the testing info until a buyer has bought. Call it a morbid curiosity
> 
> Kevin


I was very disappointed because I had high hope on this breeder - local, no long list, color match, time frame of litter perfect for us. Oh well...


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

PuppyDream said:


> I was very disappointed because I had high hope on this breeder - local, no long list, color match, time frame of litter perfect for us. Oh well...


Totally understandable  The perfect pup is out there for you - just gotta be patient. In this case, the fact that there's no long list, is a telltale sign that something's off.

I second an earlier post that suggests getting an older pup/young adult dog. I've posted on this issue numerous times in the past, and I truly believe that getting an older pup/young adult (say, 6 months to 2 years) is the best way to ensure that the dog would be a great fit for your family, from the allergy issue to personality/temperament to physical appearance. On the allergy front, I'm not sure if this is true with Poodles, but for many other breeds, they "blow" their puppy coat and the puppy coat is replaced by an adult coat as the pup matures - in this case, because the puppy coat and the adult coat are different, just because you're not allergic to the puppy coat doesn't mean you won't be allergic to the adult coat. But again, given that Poodles don't shed, I'm not sure if Poodles actually have a puppy coat that's later replaced by an adult coat. If they don't, then it's not an issue; if they do, then getting an adult has the added advantage that you can better ensure allergy compatibility.

I got my 5-year-old mini, Vontae, when he was 2, and my 10-month-old moyen, Shilo, when he was 8.5 months. I'm very happy to have skipped the trials and tribulations of puppyhood for both of them, and both are just as bonded to me as Moses, my beloved Sheltie whom I raised at 8 weeks and passed away at 13-years-old a few years ago. Moses was super bonded to me, and Vontae and Shilo are equally so - meaning, the fact that I didn't raise V and S from 8 weeks hasn't affected bonding in the least bit, so don't let this misconception deter you from getting an older pup!

Kevin


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Kevin. We are open to getting an older pup. But it seems like the chance of getting an older female pup is very slim. From what I have seen, the older show prospects that didn't meet size requirements and then made available are usually boys.

If there's an older female pup that matches our wish, I'd jump at the chance. I'm debating if we should entertain the mini size. I picked the larger toy simply to minimize the allergen produced. My daughter might do OK with a mini too, but we don't know that. If we want a mini, there's a local reputable breeder that I know. For now, I think I'll keep looking for a smaller pup.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Kevin. We are open to getting an older pup. But it seems like the chance of getting an older female pup is very slim. From what I have seen, the older show prospects that didn't meet size requirements and then made available are usually boys.
> 
> If there's an older female pup that matches our wish, I'd jump at the chance. I'm debating if we should entertain the mini size. I picked the larger toy simply to minimize the allergen produced. My daughter might do OK with a mini too, but we don't know that. If we want a mini, there's a local reputable breeder that I know. For now, I think I'll keep looking for a smaller pup.


Yup I think mini also can be fine - as others have said, the allergy issue boils down to the reaction between one particular dog and one particular human, so it's possible that a person would not react to a mini despite its bigger size, but react to a toy despite its smaller size. And, all the better if there's a local breeder. 

Also, I know people have various reasons for a gender preference, but is this a flexible issue? If it's an issue of personality and/or trainability, the gender stereotypes are just that - stereotypes. And, even if there's a facet of truth to the stereotypes - e.g. "girls tend to be more X than boys, which means about 80% of the girls are X while only 50% of the boys are X", what about the 50% of the boys that do meet the X requirement? And - with an older dog, you'll get much more assurance on knowing that you're getting the characteristics that you want, regardless of whether there's a "gender basis" to those characteristics.

Kevin


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I would be flexible on everything other than health background and temperament. If there are no other dogs in the household then sex shouldn't be a deal breaker. I generally prefer bitches, but we have two male dogs (in large measure because Lily is the queen of bitches and would not tolerate having another girl around). Nobody at our house marks, ever inside, but they all pee over each other and usually it is Lily who puts her scent on the pile last.


Also both of our boys are more lovey dovey types than Lily. She adores us, but if I can indulge a little anthropomorphic thinking she always has a thought bubble over her head that says "yeah, but what's in it for me!" With Javelin it says "sure mom just because you want me to." For Peeves it is "okay but I hope a cookie is coming."


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I also had females in the past but I find males to be more loving and willing to please. Females to me are more independent, while still loving but on their terms.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Mufar42 said:


> I also had females in the past but I find males to be more loving and willing to please. Females to me are more independent, while still loving but on their terms.


this is true for me as well. 

while an older pup is great, they can be harder to come by as you already know. and dont think they wont pee in the house even if they are potty trained. i remembered a member here who got an 8 month old mini, i think he peed in their house for a month before he was reliable, just getting used to new owners, new routines, etc.

i also think you might want to expand to a mini because you are looking for an oversized toy. however with your daughter allergies, if i am in your situation, i might look into fostering a poodle first or any small breed for that matter. that way if it doesnt work out, the rescue will take it back. my friend went down this route. i am not keen on having a puppy rehome (easier said than done with a reputable breeder/your family bonding with it/costs,etc).


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks all. We will take your input into consideration.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is an excellent idea, there are always fosters needed. Actually about 5 years ago I fostered a mini poodle with 4 puppies for ab out 2 months. It didn't take long and I could take her in my backyard she would potty and come right in. Of course she wanted to be with her pups but really no accidents in the house. My neighbor has recently widowed and fell in love with her, so she went thru the process of adopting her. I am happy to say she has the perfect life.3 of the pups had homes waiting when I had to return them to shelter. The 4th sat there for about a week longer we went back to check and if she was still there we were going to bring her home but luckily she had been adopted.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Call Christine Dallas of Farthing. I met her several times when I was showing and at the Puget Sound Poodle Club's Xmas party. She is a lovely woman and you can trust her. She has very nice poodles and she was someone I contacted when I was checking out Valcopy poodles. She told me she'd take one of his poodles in a heart beat. I forget which person I spoke with now...it's been a while, but that person (an exhibitor or other breeder, not sure now) said she had had 4 of his poodles over a couple decades. Loved them. He breeds dogs with awesome, over-the-top stupendous temperaments. He's known for that among the people I met at shows when showing Matisse. And I can vouch for those temperaments in my two pups. He's very well known in the show world and has bred and handled dogs in shows like Westminster for decades. The only thing I don't like is that one has patellar luxation, which was fixed via surgery but it's there. Of course, that's so extraordinarily common in toy breeds, he couldn't guarantee that. Actually, the little one has it too but has zero troubles or signs. His knees are just a tad on the loose side. So, I don't know how it is with other breeders. But anyhow, you can ask. Of course, that didn't show up until he had an injury which happened after he go his Ch. Anyhow, there is most probably a genetic component (that is the general thinking) and it can skip generations, but there are also studies suggesting that puppies are often born fine and an injury sets things into motion as far as the development of the sockets, which may have had something to do with it. Don't know for sure but it is common. 

I am not sure, but I seem to recall that Farthing breeds dogs with agility in mind, (my limited understanding). They may or may not be extra energetic...go, go, go, never stop...sometimes those dogs can be harder to live with. I don't really know that much about her dogs other than she has a good reputation and her dogs look good. So they may not be like that. My poodles from Valcopy are wonderful to live with, even Matisse, who has always been full of vim and vigor...a major goof ball but he has a good off switch. 

I had my heart set on a brown or a silver. And I wound up with white and black with some phantom markings on the black...faint. But anyhow, I couldn't care less now about the color. If Maurice (the black one) keeps a clean shaven face, I can see his eyes and expression just fine. 

I lived at that time only 15-20 minutes from my breeder. When I had a little trouble with one of the puppies getting a little digestive difficulty, he had some stuff from the vet to fix him up and I just zipped over to his house. If it were to continue, I was to take the pup to the vet, but he got better. I went to his house a few times during my puppys' early days. So it was nice to be near by to get any support or help. He was always extremely willing to help and in fact, I joined his handling class and learned how to handle my dog in the ring. Anyhow, you'll find the right dog. Just be patient. It'll be worth it.

Oh and I forgot to mention that Farthing (as you probably already know) is in Eatonville. And Valcopy is in Lynnwood, almost to south Everett. If neither of those people have anything you want, they could give you some leads most likely. Valcopy (Dana) is the president of the Puget Sound poodle club and Christine is the secretary. They always know of good puppies being born, who's being bred to whom and so forth.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a fb friend who posted a few days ago that she has 2 white toy puppies available to companion homes. Chevanny poodles - she is very small scale, I don’t even think she has a website. She lives in northern Utah. Her name is Cynthia P. Barker - if you add her on fb you can get in contact that way. I know her personally and have seen her at many shows. She is wonderful.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Call Christine Dallas of Farthing. I met her several times when I was showing and at the Puget Sound Poodle Club's Xmas party. She is a lovely woman and you can trust her. She has very nice poodles and she was someone I contacted when I was checking out Valcopy poodles. She told me she'd take one of his poodles in a heart beat.


Thanks, Poodlebeguiled. I talked to Christine and she seemed very nice. However, she said she only breed black toys. I also contacted Dana from Valcopy, but he stopped breeding poodles. He referred me to Gale Rivers. I contacted Gale but did not get a good rapport so I didn't pursue further.

I got on the wait list for Ash's Mystical and we will see...


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I have a fb friend who posted a few days ago that she has 2 white toy puppies available to companion homes. Chevanny poodles - she is very small scale, I don’t even think she has a website. She lives in northern Utah. Her name is Cynthia P. Barker - if you add her on fb you can get in contact that way. I know her personally and have seen her at many shows. She is wonderful.


Thanks, Chinchillafuzzy. I sent you a PM.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Poodlebeguiled. I talked to Christine and she seemed very nice. However, she said she only breed black toys. I also contacted Dana from Valcopy, but he stopped breeding poodles. He referred me to Gale Rivers. I contacted Gale but did not get a good rapport so I didn't pursue further.
> 
> I got on the wait list for *Ash's Mystical* and we will see...



Ash's Mystical is a partner breeder with Eriand who produced my mom's mpoo. He is the perfect companion for my mom who just turned 83, still is very active and enjoys walking with him, but wouldn't want to be hauled down the block by my spoos. A local pet trainer I know has worked with a number of folks with Eriand dogs. She has always had nice things to say about the dogs. I wasn't sure you would want to look that far afield which is why I didn't suggest them earlier in this discussion, but would give two thumbs up now.


Now you seem to have gone from not knowing where to look to having possibilities sprouting all over.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks, Poodlebeguiled. I talked to Christine and she seemed very nice. However, she said she only breed black toys. I also contacted Dana from Valcopy, but he stopped breeding poodles. He referred me to Gale Rivers. I contacted Gale but did not get a good rapport so I didn't pursue further.
> 
> I got on the wait list for Ash's Mystical and we will see...


Oh wow! I haven't been in touch with Dana for a few years, as I've moved away from there. I had heard at one time that he was thinking of getting away from poodles...the grooming seemed to be the reason. He was getting into the toy fox terriers even when back when I was associated with them... he liked that they were wash and wear. lol. But I hadn't realized he was for sure not breeding poodles anymore. 

Oh dang... well, I wonder if Christine or Dana knows anyone that has some other colors. Maybe Ash's will have something soon enough. I know how hard it is to wait. I remember being on a list way back when I was looking for my Doberman puppy. OMG! So hard to wait. But you'll be glad in the end. Another person you might talk to is Candice Hume. She doesn't breed toys, to the best of my knowledge but she might know someone. I thought Gail had nice dogs...but don't now her personally. It's amazing how there are lots of connections and leads out there when you talk to poodle people. You could also go to a show and look around, talk to people, see if one or two breeders names keep popping up with good reports over and over, that's kind of a positive thing. Good luck to you. :wink:


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I wasn't sure you would want to look that far afield which is why I didn't suggest them earlier in this discussion, but would give two thumbs up now.


Thanks, Lily. I would of course prefer to buy from a breeder closer to home. But I wouldn't want to compromise too much on quality for that. We are hoping to welcome a pup to our home in early summer. We have some time, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks Kevin, Mufar42, Lily, and Asuk again for your suggestions. I talked with my family regarding fostering. But we don't all agree on fostering. Ultimately, bringing a dog (fostering or permanent) into a home requires all the family members to be on board. Without consensus, we won't go down this path. Instead, we decided to go all-in to get a new poodle puppy, and do everything we can to make it work.

My kids want a girl poodle because they want to do girly things - like dress it up, paint nails, put hair clips on it, etc... We wouldn't want to torture a boy with those


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

It can be fun to experiment with more masculine looks with a boy. - a wee beard, a moustache. Asta had a moustache at one time, but it was hard to keep it clean. I recently put blue bows in his hair and think he looked great, but with the color blue and his looks, the boy didn't look too "girly" in my opinion. So boys can be fun too, and often more loving and laid back than females. I love my boy and wouldn't trade him for a girl for anything.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Sounds like Asta's mom was having fun.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

PuppyDream said:


> Thanks Kevin, Mufar42, Lily, and Asuk again for your suggestions. I talked with my family regarding fostering. But we don't all agree on fostering. Ultimately, bringing a dog (fostering or permanent) into a home requires all the family members to be on board. Without consensus, we won't go down this path. Instead, we decided to go all-in to get a new poodle puppy, and do everything we can to make it work.
> 
> My kids want a girl poodle because they want to do girly things - like dress it up, paint nails, put hair clips on it, etc... We wouldn't want to torture a boy with those


I totally understand your girls, as my first was the most wonderful male toy you could have, but I wanted females to dress up, so since then 7 females, nails painted, fur coats, PJ, frilly dresses, crowns, beaded colors, pearls and all. They are in pick (90% of the time, and love getting dressed (not nail polish so much) they know we are going by by,or company is coming, and actually fight to get dressed first. I do not dare dress them before I get dress, you could not live with their excitement. When we get home, I say going nite nite and they stand in line to get undressed. Oh they have never messed on any of their clothes when going potty. My Sage will pee in the living room when I am in the office (only time she does this) so she wears a diaper when I am working. She goes out in the morning, (sleeps without the entire night, travels without, and none when I am out of the office)comes in jumps on the sofa to have her diaper put on, otherwise she has to stay in the kitchen and use potty patch no loose if I am working.


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Hope our future puppy will like dressing up too. My kids have tons of clothing accessories for dolls that they want to try on the puppy.

There's actually another reason they picked girl puppy...hush...hush...they don't like the male's anatomy


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That was cute


----------



## Cliff (Oct 10, 2018)

You may consider reaching out to the breeder referral for the Poodle Club of America. From their website:

“West of the Mississippi: Mary Olund. Phone: (415) 457-4648, Email: [email protected]epting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time.

Breeder referral East of the Mississippi: Leslie Newing Phone: (203) 255-3396 Email: [email protected] Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM”


----------



## PuppyDream (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, Cliff, for the references.


----------



## Tray Mer (Jun 27, 2020)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Call Christine Dallas of Farthing. I met her several times when I was showing and at the Puget Sound Poodle Club's Xmas party. She is a lovely woman and you can trust her. She has very nice poodles and she was someone I contacted when I was checking out Valcopy poodles. She told me she'd take one of his poodles in a heart beat. I forget which person I spoke with now...it's been a while, but that person (an exhibitor or other breeder, not sure now) said she had had 4 of his poodles over a couple decades. Loved them. He breeds dogs with awesome, over-the-top stupendous temperaments. He's known for that among the people I met at shows when showing Matisse. And I can vouch for those temperaments in my two pups. He's very well known in the show world and has bred and handled dogs in shows like Westminster for decades. The only thing I don't like is that one has patellar luxation, which was fixed via surgery but it's there. Of course, that's so extraordinarily common in toy breeds, he couldn't guarantee that. Actually, the little one has it too but has zero troubles or signs. His knees are just a tad on the loose side. So, I don't know how it is with other breeders. But anyhow, you can ask. Of course, that didn't show up until he had an injury which happened after he go his Ch. Anyhow, there is most probably a genetic component (that is the general thinking) and it can skip generations, but there are also studies suggesting that puppies are often born fine and an injury sets things into motion as far as the development of the sockets, which may have had something to do with it. Don't know for sure but it is common.
> 
> I am not sure, but I seem to recall that Farthing breeds dogs with agility in mind, (my limited understanding). They may or may not be extra energetic...go, go, go, never stop...sometimes those dogs can be harder to live with. I don't really know that much about her dogs other than she has a good reputation and her dogs look good. So they may not be like that. My poodles from Valcopy are wonderful to live with, even Matisse, who has always been full of vim and vigor...a major goof ball but he has a good off switch.
> 
> ...


I just made a new post inquiring about farthing, balcopy and kamann breeders, so it's great to see read this. We are looking for a mini with a therapy dog temperament and valcopy sounds great! Do you know if patellar luxation is an issue in any other of his dogs? I'd love to see a photo of your valcopy pup! 😊


----------



## TinaLina (May 8, 2021)

Vita said:


> What state do you live in and which ones would be willing to travel to? Folks here can give you names of specific breeders in nearly all the states with good reputations in your area.
> 
> I spent months looking all over the East Coast before discovering a good breeder who does testing and shows only an hour drive away. I was able to visit, see the parents, put down a deposit, and pick up my puppy 3 weeks later when she was old enough to go home.


who was your breeder, if you don't mind?


----------



## Marimar769 (Jul 21, 2021)

PuppyDream said:


> We are looking for a female toy poodle. Prefer large or oversized toy, lighter colors (no black). Puppy or young adult OK. I have not had much luck and need your help with the following:
> 
> 1. Facebook Groups
> Litters from Health Tested Poodles (facebook) is recommended by many PF members.
> ...


Did you ever find your dream pup? Jin Wagoner has a white boy. I’m getting the sister.


----------



## starburst (Feb 13, 2020)

PuppyDream said:


> We are looking for a female toy poodle. Prefer large or oversized toy, lighter colors (no black). Puppy or young adult OK. I have not had much luck and need your help with the following:
> 
> 1. Litters From Health Tested Poodles
> Litters from Health Tested Poodles (facebook) is recommended by many PF members.
> ...


I just stumbled in to this page while searching for some information. The dog on the picture is my dog. like I told you it's not clean shave on his leg and not a skin condition. 
I told you in the conversation, I don't just give out my dogs test results to anyone, but I do give copy of parents test results when you pick up puppy along with registration and vet record. I also told you, in the past I had some breeders stealing my dogs pictures and pretend it's their dog. 
You can't just taking other peoples dogs picture without permission to posted on public.
I kindly ask you to remove my dogs picture asap.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

starburst said:


> I just stumbled in to this page while searching for some information. The dog on the picture is my dog. like I told you it's not clean shave on his leg and not a skin condition.
> I told you in the conversation, I don't just give out my dogs test results to anyone, but I do give copy of parents test results when you pick up puppy along with registration and vet record. I also told you, in the past I had some breeders stealing my dogs pictures and pretend it's their dog.
> You can't just taking other peoples dogs picture without permission to posted on public.
> I kindly ask you to remove my dogs picture asap.


Hi @starburst - The member who started this thread hasn’t been back to the forum in over two years, so they’re unlikely to see your response. But I’ve removed the photo for you.


----------



## starburst (Feb 13, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hi @starburst - The member who started this thread hasn’t been back to the forum in over two years, so they’re unlikely to see your response. But I’ve removed the photo for you.


Thank you!


----------

